# "What Really Frightens You" New Jersey Film Festival Screening



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

My latest feature film, "What Really Frightens You", will have it's first public screening 
at the New Jersey International Film Festival at Rutgers. It will be shown at 7 PM on
Friday, June 12, 2009. 

For further details (location, driving directions, train directions) please log onto the 
festival site www.njfilmfest.com


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Richard W. Haines said:


> My latest feature film, "What Really Frightens You", will have it's first public screening
> at the New Jersey International Film Festival at Rutgers. It will be shown at 7 PM on
> Friday, June 12, 2007.
> 
> ...


I think you meant 2009...wish I could be there Richard!


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

You're right. I corrected it.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Will you be releasing it on DVD or Blu-ray anytime soon?


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll announce when it's available in those formats and others on this forum can
review it.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Richard,

I'm sorry to say I don't think I've ever seen one of your movies. Are there any favorites of yours (currently available on DVD) that you would recommend as an introduction to your work?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Richard,

Wish you and your film all the best tomorrow. I also wish I could be there to screen it.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Many thanks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok Richard,...
It's been a day and then some. :bigsmile:
How did the screening go?


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Mark,

Response was very good for my feature. Viewers were college
students which is a major part of my targeted audience. Rutgers
is a nice campus too. They played some shorts before my film,
a couple of which were interesting but all were shot on video and
looked it. There's no question the best results for a digital presentation
are to shoot the production in 35mm then transfer to digital rather than
originate on digital.
"What Really Frightens You" is the third movie in my 'life imitates art'
trilogy. The other two are "Unsavory Characters" (a film noir shot partly
in black and white in the style of the genre) and "Space Avenger" (printed
in real 3 strip Technicolor). I also made a terrorist movie called "Run for
Cover" which was photographed in 3-D. So those are the other movies
I made that made be of interest. I'm currently preparing the sequel to
"What Really Frightens You".

RWH


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Glad to hear they liked it. I'm looking forward to seeing it.
:dancebanana: Congrats :dancebanana:


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

